# Decoding the VIN



## crazy4honda (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a question for you guys. I'm looking at getting new Nissan floormats, but the place selling them wants to know my interior color code. It can be either Charcoal or Gray, but I have no way to tell what color my interior is. Anyone know how to decode the VIN to tell your interior color code?


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

The sticker inside the door will have your interior color code.


----------



## crazy4honda (Feb 24, 2004)

eric96ser said:


> The sticker inside the door will have your interior color code.


My door sticker says the interior trim code is "G". I wonder if "G" means Gray or if "G" means Charcoal?? Gray would make the most sense, but manufacturer color codes don't always make sense!


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

obviously its grey, they wouldn't mess around with the colors that much, when it comes down to the important stuff they dont, but if you are seriously doubting call your local nissan dealer!


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

crazy4honda said:


> My door sticker says the interior trim code is "G". I wonder if "G" means Gray or if "G" means Charcoal?? Gray would make the most sense, but manufacturer color codes don't always make sense!


The interior/exterior color of the vehicle is not 'stored' in the VIN.


----------



## crazy4honda (Feb 24, 2004)

Triple_T said:


> obviously its grey, they wouldn't mess around with the colors that much, when it comes down to the important stuff they dont, but if you are seriously doubting call your local nissan dealer!


Well, I finally said screw it and I called the dealer with my VIN. Turns out my instincts were right!! Nissan's interior color code of "G" doesn't mean grey, but charcoal!! The parts guy says that the code of "K" would indicate a grey interior. Go figure.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Heh, calling your dealer is so easy and you get the most reliable info, and yea, thats kind weird... G for that... heh good call though


----------



## aggrivator (Feb 12, 2004)

this is out of my nismo book. sorry its so big, i scaled it down some on my web site and it didnt scale down here. if someone wants to pull this off and fix it i will then edit this one off...thanks !!!


----------

